# what would u do when someone attacked you



## thepanjr (Mar 19, 2005)

How about if u were conered what would u do. How about the guy bigger than u. How about the guy  has gun/knife strait on ure head.HOw aboput that guy i ure freind. How about that guy knows karate or any other style and is a dan or kyu bigger than u.How about that guy is drunk.HOw about he had a cloth around ure mouth so he could suffocate u. What would u do if  you were in this situation.

I would run away if possible. Scream if possible. Hey if i improve on my kia then ill shock the guy. I would say let go. I would be nervous. That would be a bad thing. I would give him a mean look. I would kick the guy in the nose. if i t was a woman i would atk the nose.  Im not sure what else. Tell me what u would do in any of these  situations.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2005)

How about doing a search on this site and reading the TONS of answers to these same questions.  It's all been said and done here before. 'kay?

 :asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> How about doing a search on this site and reading the TONS of answers to these same questions.  It's all been said and done here before. 'kay?
> 
> :asian:


What he said...


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 19, 2005)

lol drac you just say what he said add somthing of ure own


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 19, 2005)

The questions you ask are not bad questions....

 It's the answers that would be slightly difficult.
Only because they would go into so much detail and they would be different for most people and very dependant on the styles,beliefs and expierience of each indivdual.
 Take some time and search the site.Read what you can from who you want and go from there.
 You are definately allowed to form your own opinions and take the advice YOU see fit for you!
 The answers you seek ARE here......................


----------

